# Chattanoogan ISO Fishing



## nimrod777 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey folks;
Rented a place in Pensacola for my bride and I during the week of Oct. 17. If someone's got room for an extra fisherman, I'd be glad to help out by covering fuel, bait, whatever to carry my own weight. No freeloader. Weekdays are great, as we don't have any real schedule during our stay. And as for fish, I just love catching, interested in some few for table fare, but just glad to be on the water.

Would also be glad to have any recommendations for places to fish from shore. Several years ago I hung around the jetty at Destin Pass and kept myself fairly entertained with just a bass rod and a chrome Rat-L-trap!

I usually hang around TNDeer.com and Chattanoogafishingforum.com, but hope I can maneuver myself through your forums and not get too lost.


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

I tried to send a PM, let me know if you didn't get it and I will try again.


----------



## nimrod777 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks, James, I do indeed appreciate your input. 

Being a regular on other forums, I can appreciate the extra effort it takes to spend time on a new member that will likely not end up being a long-term contributor, and I can only imagine how slammed you guys must be with us touristy types. Just looking at the wide variety of forums is staggering to me, and the range of fish species and method is overwhelming. From gigging flounder to pier fishing, they all get the blood pumping.

While it would be awesome to partner with a local fisherman and learn the ropes, I supposed I would be wise to simply say: If a feller was staying in Pensacola and wanted to catch a few fish that would make decent table fare, what would you recommend focusing on as far as species, location, and method? That might get me far enough along to have an enjoyable outing. Or two!


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

I live in Ft Walton so I fish the Destin jetty regularly. The fishing has been fair lately. Redfish have been hit or miss, but when there are some around there were good numbers of them. As redfish are pretty easy to catch and good to eat, you might want to target them. Ft Pickens will probably be your best bet for location near Pensacola. Redfish will hit virtually any artificial lure. Plugs, spoons, jigs, carolina rigged plastic baits like grubs or minnow patterns, and just about any live or dead bait except squid. Shrimp, pinfish, croakers, mullet, pigfish, ly's, herring, sardines, cigar minnows etc. on a carolina rig with 1-2 oz. egg sinker and circle hook. Redfish are not leader shy, I wouldn't use anything less than #30 test and fluorocarbon is an unnecessary expense. If you use shrimp, expect to catch a variety of other fish such as small jacks, big pinfish, ladyfish and bluefish. Redfish have to be between 18" and 27" with tail pinched to be legal with a daily limit of one fish.
There is a small pier at Ft Pickens that may hold mangrove snapper, but they can be difficult to catch. Minimum size on mangroves is 10" and a daily limit of five fish.


james


----------



## nimrod777 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds like I can basically 'bass fish' for Reds, eh? I'll be looking at what gear I have that will translate well into salt water gear. I did learn a hard lesson when I fished the jetty at Destin years ago, and lost my Abu Garcia Ambassadeur that I'd used for years to salt damage. Thought I had kept it dry, but didn't even dawn on me that the water spray from reeling was enough to hurt me. I'll be doing a thorough fresh water rinse on anything I use this time!

I'll try to look up some info on Ft. Pickens. It may be that I feel the call to try and fish BOTH the jetty and the pier while I'm in the area!


----------



## chuck (Oct 2, 2007)

leet me know how to get in touch with you..Am retired and can go most anytime...


----------



## nimrod777 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome, chuck, I'll send you a PM and you can decide if you want to put up with me 

;-)


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

*fishing*

Do the same. I'm always looking for extra people to go. I live in Destin and have a 28' triton rigged to do just about any fishing. Really enjoy going after the bigger fish, so we could load up on snapper on the way out to troll and catch a wahoo and maybe some tuna. Send me a PM

Bryan


----------



## nimrod777 (Sep 30, 2010)

Will do, thanks!


----------

